# Big Volume "Balloon" tire that I can run tubeless???



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

So I just re-purposed an old Kona Unit SS 26" frame into a sweet Nexus 3speed townie/barhopper bike. 

I built the wheels with wtb i23 rims which are tubeless ready and they are set up with American classic rim tape and valves. 

Anyway, I run tubeless on all my mountain bikes and love it for the puncture resistance, light weight, and extra suppleness it seems to give tires. I want to run a nice fat slick or almost slick (i.e. Holy Roller or Kenda K-Rad) but I can't find any fat 26" street tires that can be run tubeless. Almost all tires of this type are wire bead which I've never been able to seal. I'd like at least a 2.2 but prefer 2.3 or bigger.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I set up wirebead, 26x2.35 bigapples as ghetto tubeless on two sketchy old rims, and didn't have any problems.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Big Apples are pretty puncture resistant anyway, many commuting tires are. Even running tubes in something that wide on the street will be pretty smooth. I also run my mountain and CX tires tubeless and love it, but I'm not sure it'll make that much of a difference on the street with 2.3+ tires.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ yeah, I was actually going to mention that I ran the bigapples tubeless for a year. Then I decided that tubeless was too much work (at least it is with 3 bikes and no compressor), so now I've been running them with tubes for 2 years, and I've never had a flat.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Wire beads aren't inherently worse sealing than folding ones. If a wire bead doesn't seal, add tape to the rim until it does. Alternatively go ghetto with a split tube. It's only a matter of increasing bead seat diameter.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

newfangled said:


> I set up wirebead, 26x2.35 bigapples as ghetto tubeless on two sketchy old rims, and didn't have any problems.


Hmmm, interesting. Last time I endeavored to set up a wire bead tire tubeless it ended in failure. Even with an industrial strength compressor valve core removed, tube trick, etc. Just couldn't get a seal. Also had some 29" supermotos explode off a rim at under 30psi and get gunk all over me and rendering me temporarily deaf.

Maybe it's time to give it another go. I guess it can be done!


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Saul Lumikko said:


> Wire beads aren't inherently worse sealing than folding ones. If a wire bead doesn't seal, add tape to the rim until it does. Alternatively go ghetto with a split tube. It's only a matter of increasing bead seat diameter.


In my (slight) experience it seems like they take a hell of a lot more air pressure to seat. Only tried it twice though.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

It is possible that wire bead tires have a slightly larger bead circumference, which only requires a different kind of setup: more tape to make the gap between the rim and tire smaller. If you meant popping the last part of the bead in place and that part takes a lot of pressure, the bead circumference of the tire is smaller. In that case you'd need a smaller BSD - less tape on the rim. And soapy water as lubricant. That's handy in any case.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Finally got some cheap K-Rad 2.3's to set up tubeless. Took the industrial compressor at work and a bit of patience. They've been holding air well for about 5 days now. Ride feels better and the weight loss is noticeable.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Blowing tires off the rim when setting them up tubeless can happen from time to time with any type of tire. I got banned from using the local gas station compressor when a 2.4 29er Nic let rip at about 35psi, apparently it is not OK to scare motorists and splatter sealant all over the place. Did make a hell of big bang though.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Schwalbe Super Moto. Pricey and not really puncture resistant, but light as hayull and roll fast!


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Anyone still sell these in 26" size? i couldn't find them.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Try the schwalbe site ?


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Damn, $85 ea+ $6.50 shipping on the schwalbe site! Was hoping someone might have them a bit cheaper.


----------

